# potty training



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

if there are anyother ways to kinda get her to let me know when she wants to go out I take her out often and watch her but still do not get a warning


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bailey is cute is just adorable!

I don;t have any links for you, byt my almost 7 month old golden is bell trained. He was still using wee-wee pads in the house and was making me crayz (our fault not his). I tied a bell that was an old parrot toy (you can pick up one in a petstore or even a craft store. I hung the toy on the fornt doorknob, picked up the wee-wee pads, and started him on a vigorous out schedule. We rang the bell and often times would use his nose to ring it every time we took him out (almost every hour). We praised him like crazy every time he did anything outside. We made an especially big deal when he would ring the bell to go out, even if he did not do anything. After 3 days he was ringing the bell semi-consistently to go out and has only had 1 poopie accident since then (about 4 weeks now). He now alternates between ringing the bell or barking for our attention. The bell woked wonders in our house.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am also a big believer in the bell. Hope it helps...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

here is a link to Poochie Bells -
http://www.poochie-pets.net/

We have a set of these, Hank rings them sometimes but usually just scratches at the door, something I hope to change so he doesn't ruin the finish. I know many people have made their own. Bells should be especially easy to find this time of year.


----------



## eddiematch (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words I am gonna try to get her to ring the bell as I take her out to see if this will stick I hope so the potty training is the only difficult thing that I have had with her I take her to the vet on This friday I am gonna have her checked for a uti but I dont think that is it but better safe then sorry


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh she is SO sweet looking!!

Your pup just may be really subtle in her signs. Flora lets out the QUIETEST peep, will circle a room when she has to go, and stare at me. Maybe watch your pup for signs that may indicate she has to go outside. She might not stand at the door and bark; it could be something a little less obvious. Good luck!


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I don't know anything about the bell ring, or puppy training pads, but I just used the old fashioned method from when she was 8 weeks old, I just calmly picked her up her as pee'ed in the house whilst calmly saying ah, ah, and put her on the lawn each time, and after each piddle/poop gave her a really tasty puppy treat and lots of encouraging words. I still can't beleive she learnt within 3 days! since then she just goes to the back door and gives a bark to go out. 

I also used clothes washing powder to wash out the scent of the pee on the carpet, apparantly that is one of the best ways of washing out their pee scent so they can't smell it and won't encourage them to go there again.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Im not familiar with the bell ring either.
Our puppy, now almost 10 months old, for the first about three months,we always kept in mind that we should take her out for pee about every 2-4 hrs. Now that she's older, and she's used to peeing/pooing when we go for walks, she doesnt go as often during the day, and if we (owners) go out of the house and leave her alone at home, we take her for pee just before we leave.

So with that routine, she very rarely makes accidents in the house.

I dont know if that helped at all, but hope it did.


----------

